# how much should i pay to get headliner done



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a 1992 deville and the headliner is falling off in the car, how much do yall i think would be a decent price to get it fixed, i got a quote for 80dollars, does that sound about right?

also, are there any good upholstrey shops in houston that wont rip u off?

peace


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

thats good I'm getting my headliner redone too and the shop qouted me $90 se $80 isn't too IMO


----------



## mrmorpheoso (Jun 2, 2005)

you guys are lucky where I come from simple shit like that would run you around 300 and that's just plain fabric no gucci, not louis vutton nothing like that. the more I hear people talking about prices for fixing up their ride it pisses me off because where Im from it's like 15 times that :uh:


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

godamn foo 300 dollars u better try that shit yourself 3 times


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrmorpheoso_@Jun 20 2005, 01:57 PM
> *you guys are lucky where I come from simple shit like that would run you around 300 and that's just plain fabric no gucci, not louis vutton nothing like that. the more I hear people talking about prices for fixing up their ride it pisses me off because where Im from it's like 15 times that :uh:
> [snapback]3298456[/snapback]​*




where u from homie?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Jun 23 2005, 04:01 AM
> *where u from homie?
> [snapback]3309586[/snapback]​*


i redid mine my self cost me about $ 40


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrmorpheoso_@Jun 20 2005, 03:57 PM
> *you guys are lucky where I come from simple shit like that would run you around 300 and that's just plain fabric no gucci, not louis vutton nothing like that. the more I hear people talking about prices for fixing up their ride it pisses me off because where Im from it's like 15 times that :uh:
> [snapback]3298456[/snapback]​*


where are you from, and is that 300$ american????

shit, i wouldnt complain.... i'd open a shop.....


----------



## 86BUICKREGAL (May 5, 2005)




----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

thats good man , but are they doing the headliner ,sunvisors,and front and back 1/4 panels if not . my shop woud do it for 90 here in h-toun


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm got my headliner and my rear deck redone for $240


----------

